# 7 New Babies! *Pictures*



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I recently purchased 8 pregnant new does, three Pecan Hollow "Perfect Storm" daughters, a TX Twincreeks doe out of "Nonpareil," a Joyful Hearts doe, an "east coast bred" Rosasharn/OMF bred doe, and two Poppy Patch does out of a Sugar Creek doe and Rosasharn buck. The does were bred to either a Pecan Hollow bred buck or TX Twincreeks bred buck. But so far we have 7 beautiful kids that i'm very excited about! I haven't been on TGS as much as usual...been so busy with goats, farm stuff, etc. I just haven't had a whole lot of extra time. But I only have one doe left to kid and then we'll be finished until May...thank goodness...cause i'm no fan of winter kiddings!

Anyway...pictures of the new kids below! We have three bucklings, four doelings.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

They are adorable...CONGRADS...


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh, what heart stealers!! I am in love! Congratulations on the wonder kids! Sending lots of hugs to them.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

No wonder youve been busy! Lovely squish em till they pop oh my!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Congratulations on some super cute kids.


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> I recently purchased 8 pregnant new does, three Pecan Hollow "Perfect Storm" daughters, a TX Twincreeks doe out of "Nonpareil," a Joyful Hearts doe, an "east coast bred" Rosasharn/OMF bred doe, and two Poppy Patch does out of a Sugar Creek doe and Rosasharn buck. The does were bred to either a Pecan Hollow bred buck or TX Twincreeks bred buck. But so far we have 7 beautiful kids that i'm very excited about! I haven't been on TGS as much as usual...been so busy with goats, farm stuff, etc. I just haven't had a whole lot of extra time. But I only have one doe left to kid and then we'll be finished until May...thank goodness...cause i'm no fan of winter kiddings!
> 
> Anyway...pictures of the new kids below! We have three bucklings, four doelings.


Cuuutteee! Congrats! Can anyone tell me how to post my own post? Im new here and confused.thanks!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Goatgirl21 said:


> Cuuutteee! Congrats! Can anyone tell me how to post my own post? Im new here and confused.thanks!


Click on the sub forum you want to post in. At the top right above the different topics you should see new post. Click on that and it will go to a page for you to start your own topic.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Awwww, heartwarming! That last one is especially beautiful! But I have to admit I have always been partial to black and tan sundgau! Is the sundgau a boy or girl?

Goatgirl, you navigate to the forum you want to post under, then click the button near the top labeled "New Thread."


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Seriously, I just died, way too much cuteness!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

AAWWW they are so adorable, congrats on some very nice babies. Can't wait to see what May brings you!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

I want them all!!!!!!! They are soooooo cute!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my, they are way too cute and some great bloodlines!


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

Soo cute!!
They are immensely adorable


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omygosh...they are so sweet!  They look like they are having a ball!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats - love the swiss


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh I need one of those like NOW !!!!!!!!!
I definitely hear them calling my name , "Laura , come snuggle us" , lolol
Its just not fair , all these babies and I cant even hold one of them 
Congrats , they are all so gorgeous


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What sweethearts!! Congrats Kylee :hug:


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I love the one with the kid jumping out of the picture! Cute babies!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

AWWWW they are all precious!!! Great pics! & Congrats on all the healthy, beautiful babies  Hopefully the last doe kids soon for you!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone!



milkmaid said:


> Awwww, heartwarming! That last one is especially beautiful! But I have to admit I have always been partial to black and tan sundgau! Is the sundgau a boy or girl?


It's a buckling...or wether to be.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Very Very cute kids. Just makes ya want to hold and cuddle them all.. Could I ask you what the KW stands for if I am not being to nosy.


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

crocee said:


> Click on the sub forum you want to post in. At the top right above the different topics you should see new post. Click on that and it will go to a page for you to start your own topic.


All I see is threads and stickies, nothing about new thread. This is so confusing.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Goatgirl21 said:


> All I see is threads and stickies, nothing about new thread. This is so confusing.


Its above all that. This is a snapshot of a page showing where the new thread button is,


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

They are all absolutely beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

crocee said:


> Its above all that. This is a snapshot of a page showing where the new thread button is,


I dont see any of that at all.


----------

